# speaker purchase on Audiogon????



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking very seriously at a pair of ML Summit's on Audiogon. While I did purchase an amp and pre amp on the site with good luck, I feel a little more cautious about speakers. Specifically with Martin Logan type speakers, anything in particular I should ask the seller? The pair I am looking at is being sold from a dealer. Thanks for any assistance.

Sam


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Sam, just remember (as I am sure you have) that a dealer will usually charge more than a private seller. The speakers will be returns, outdated stock, slightly damaged, etc. Check all you can before buying. Remember: caveat emptor - "Let the buyer beware". Dennis


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

See if they'll send you pictures of serial numbers and the like. Also, ask for a phone number you so you can call them with any concerns or questions. Usually if they will comply with these requests they are not trying to pull anything over on you. I bought my last set from a buyer on Audiogon and he talked my ear off! Overall it was a good transaction.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If it is an authorized dealer, then I would not worry too much. It takes quite a bit to become a dealer for ML... they are very strict. You should be okay. However, it never hurts to follow the advice given above.

Oh no... you getting the leather wrapped Summit's? Let me give you the correct shipping address. :bigsmile:

If it's the dealer from University Audio, he sells a bus load of ML's on Audiogon and has excellent feedback. I have spoken with him personally in the past and he seems to be a straight up guy.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

A dealer is usually a better bet then a private seller as if they are ethical it should be a smooth and honest transaction from someone who is well aware of proper packing, shipping and rating scale. I purchased speakers twice from my friends at Agon, both were delivered on pallet via semi truck and very smooth transactions.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think you've gotten some good advice already -- on the assumption that they're used, you might want to check to see if the prior owner was a smoker or even if they lived near the ocean. I've heard smoke and being near saltwater has a detrimental effect on all things audio.

Also, if he's a dealer, maybe ask about a return policy should they not be up to your standard of quality. Maybe you just have to pay shipping..

JCD


----------

